# Recommendations on Piano Concertos?



## thereminBeholder (Jan 29, 2020)

I would like to experience more piano concertos, and I've listened to the harpsichord concertos by Bach, the 4 by Rachmaninov and the 2 by Moszkowski. Any recommendations from other composers?


----------



## soni (Jul 3, 2018)

thereminBeholder said:


> I would like to experience more piano concertos, and I've listened to the harpsichord concertos by Bach, the 4 by Rachmaninov and the 2 by Moszkowski. Any recommendations from other composers?


If you like the Rachmaninoff concertos, I think you'll also like Prokofiev's ones. Prokofiev's Second Concerto is a particular highlight.

Not related to the works you posted, but don't miss Cage's Concerto for Prepared Piano and Orchestra.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Beethoven's five concertos, Mozart, Grieg, Brahms. If your adventurous try Bartok's 3 concertos. I'll second Prokofiev's No.2. It's a great work.

The TC Top 100 Most Recommended Keyboard Concerti


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

There is Beethoven, then there is Brahms and THEN there is Busoni!


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

to the above, add Tippett, Schumann.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Anton Rubinstein's concertos are wonderful fun - 3, 4, and 5 in particular. The Saint-Saens 2nd, MacDowell 2nd, and one of my favorites of all: Khachaturian's, musical saw and all! 

Hyperion records has made an exhaustive library of Romantic-era concertos, at least 80 volumes now. There are many wonderful delights there that you'll never hear in concert. Best of all, you can pick them up for pennies on the dollar from Berkshire.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Definitely the two by Ravel as well.


----------



## Classical Playlists (Jan 26, 2020)

If you like Rachmaninoff:

Medtner - piano concerto no. 2


----------



## soni (Jul 3, 2018)

________________


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

thereminBeholder said:


> I would like to experience more piano concertos, and I've listened to the harpsichord concertos by Bach, the 4 by Rachmaninov and the 2 by Moszkowski. Any recommendations from other composers?


The greatest composers in this genre for me are *Mozart and Beethoven*. Mozart composed ca. 27 (depending on how you count) and Beethoven wrote 5 (plus a piano version of his violin concerto and a so-called "Choral Fantasy" for piano, choir and orchestra).

Great Romantic composers of piano concertos before Rachmaninov:

Chopin (2 concertos)
Schumann
Mendelssohn
Grieg
Brahms (2 concertos)
Tchaikovsky (I only listen to the first - it is by far the best)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Mendelssohn also wrote two, and both are very much worthwhile.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The moist sublime set was written by Mozart. Try them from 14 onwards


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> Mendelssohn also wrote two, and both are very much worthwhile.


Yes, and he also wrote some early ones for two pianos:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Try also piano concertos (one and two pianos) by Poulenc; the first three concertos of Prokofiev, and the two of Shostakovich.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

DavidA said:


> The moist sublime set was written by Mozart. Try them from 14 onwards


You're leaving out no. 9 with that fantastic final movement?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> You're leaving out no. 9 with that fantastic final movement?


Start from 9 then!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

How about Scriabin's piano concerto?


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

The three greatest piano concerto writers in my book were Mozart, Rachmaninov, and Brahms, in that order, give or take. Brahms' 2nd concerto in B-flat is an amazing, massive work. So is Rachmaninov's 2nd in C minor. As for Mozart, as others have mentioned, one cannot go wrong with anything from No.14 onward (No.9 is also supposed to be good, but I've not heard it)—my favorites include 20, 21, 23, and 25.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

I would reiterate Ravel G Major, which is brilliant, and Shostakovich 2nd, which is charming.
Also, try John Ireland's one and only Piano Concerto. I think he's under-rated.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Here are some criminally underlooked composers of piano concerti to check out:

Barber
Khachaturian
Saint-Saens
Medtner
Martinu
Poulenc
Mendelssohn
Hummel

And now my personal ranking of the "warhorse" concerti:

Rach 3
Brahms 2
Beethoven 5
Rach 2
Prok 3
Ravel G Major
Bach 1
Mozart 24
Bach 2
Beethoven 4
Chopin 1
Bartok 3
Grieg
Prok 2
Brahms 1
Mozart 25

Most rank Mozart as the finest composer of piano concerti, but that is probably my least favorite major genre of his. The only ones that really connect with me are the 24th and 25th (and some individual movements from others). I dislike the Schumann and Tchaikovsky concerti with a strong passion. Glad you like Moszkowski; his 2nd is definitely one of the great Romantic concerti. Another interesting one is Franck's Symphonic Variations for piano and orchestra. Happy exploring- the piano concerto is one of my favorite genres as you could probably tell

Oh, and here's one _really_ obscure one!:lol:


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I grew up listening to the Rachmaninoff 2nd concerto and will always love it. Others that are my favorites include:

Prokofiev Piano Concerto No.1 (youthful exuberance)
Prokofiev Piano Concerto No.2 (probably my very favorite piano concerto)
Schumann Piano Concerto in A 
Grieg Piano Concerto in A minor (very singable from the romantic era)
Mozart Piano Concerto 23 (my favorite by Mozart)

Happy listening!


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

DavidA said:


> Start from 9 then!


Actually No. 8 and on up. I mean, I love the slow movement.


----------



## rice (Mar 23, 2017)

Many people recommend Medtner as "you may also like" to Rachmaninoff, but he didn't have the exquisite melodies people love in Rachmaninoff's composition.
Have a listen to Bortkiewicz. His piano concertos are absolutely beautiful and I love them as a Rachmaninoff fan!

No.1





No.2 (for left hand) and No.3





Also try Kabalevsky especially the third.


----------



## calvinpv (Apr 20, 2015)

A beautiful modernist masterpiece


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Mozart: 7,11,13,15,17,21,23,25
Brahms: 1,2
Beethoven: 4
Prokofiev: 3


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

This is Volume 1, there are two more. 
https://classicselectworlddigital.com/collections/vox-mega-boxes/products/the-romantic-piano-concerto-anthology-volume-1-voxbox-digital-download-boxed-set

Two volumes in this set available on Amazon. I'll let you find the link.









These are all mp3 downloads so if that ain't your stick you will have to look elsewhere.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Beethoven/ Mozart / Medtner/ Liszt /Ravel / Saint-Saëns/ Rachmaninoff, happy listening.


----------



## Classical Playlists (Jan 26, 2020)

Bartok piano concerto no. 2 !!

Just fun! Just genius! Just Bartok!

If you haven't listened to this masterpiece yet, do so as soon as possible!


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Lots of good advice but it must be tough to come to all this advice when you are just starting out with piano concertos! What next? Given the taste for late Romantic works expressed in the OP, I suppose next steps might be the first Brahms concerto (the 2nd is quite a complex work to get into, I feel), the Schumann and perhaps the Grieg (that often partners the Schumann). Also, Rachmaninov wrote other concertos - 2 and 3 seem likely to please if the 4th did. Beethoven's 3rd might offer a route towards the more Classical and Prokofiev's 3rd (and perhaps 2nd) towards the more modern. And try out a Mozart - maybe 20 or 23 - to see if they appeal (there are very many more if they do!) and a Bartok for the same reason.


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

Beethoven 4th and 5th , later on the first three and then the classical ones by Mozart, back to the romantics Grieg, Schumann, Mendelssohn, Dvorak , then , Ravel, Rachmaninov ... Prokofiev, Shostakovich as the more modern ones .
I haven't listened to all the ones that have been recommended in this thread ... so I have got some listening to do too...


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

The greatest piano concertos in my opinion (and some recordings) are:

Beethoven "Emperor" No. 5 may have been written for the emperor but it is the king of concertos -- powerful, long, majestic, beautiful. I don't have a favorite recording; Steven Bishop-Kovacevich is one of many great ones.

Mozart No. 21, sometimes called "Elvira Madigan" because it was played in the film. It also was played in a James Bond film. It has an exquisite slow movement Geza Anda played in Madigan. His recording stands up well to any.

Van Cliburn's RCA recording of Tchaikovsky No. 1 and Rachmaninoff No. 2 made after he won a prize in Russia in 1959 is one of the great recordings in history, especially in the newer super audio version.

Same for Artur Rubinstein's SACD of Chopin's piano concertos. Rubinstein was probably the greatest interpreter of Chopin in the recording era.

If you know Bach you know his concertos Nos. 1 BWV 1052 and 5 BWV 1056; the first has a wonderful line, the second a startlingly gorgeous slow movement. I like Richter on the piano in 1052, George Malcolm on harpsichord in 1056.

Richter made a tremendous recording of the Brahms Concerto No. 2 that has been hailed worldwide for more than 50 years. It may be more fierce than some like, however, but there is no question it is a tremendous reading of the score.

If you like the piano you should hear the Robert Schumann and Grieg concertos; they are like brothers. IF you like both try the pair by Mendelssohn.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Just putting in a word for Liszt No. 2, fine piece!


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Just discovered a new gem today- Kurt Atterberg's piano concerto. A luxurious but never indulgent work where every note has meaning. The slow movement is an absolute jewel; maybe one of my favorite movements from any concerto. Overall, I would describe it is a perfect synthesis between Rachmaninoff and Prokofiev. Heartily recommended! Another "quasi-concerto" I forgot to mention is Falla's Nights in the Gardens of Spain, a very colorful orchestral work with a prominent, soloistic piano part.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

I just discovered a gem today myself—and this is nothing obscure; it's a rather major repertoire piece, I'm just late to the party—Prokofiev Piano Concerto No.2. Especially the first movement. This is some phenomenal music. I am in awe. With every new Prokofiev work I hear I understand further why people hold him in such a high regard. He was clearly one of the greatest composers of the 20th century. He was also in a league of his own—no other composer wrote music in his time that had anything to do with his own. He forged his own path and, it appears, few followed. He must have been a phenomenal pianist, too, to write music like this. Wow.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

flamencosketches said:


> I just discovered a gem today myself-and this is nothing obscure; it's a rather major repertoire piece, I'm just late to the party-Prokofiev Piano Concerto No.2. Especially the first movement. This is some phenomenal music. I am in awe. With every new Prokofiev work I hear I understand further why people hold him in such a high regard. He was clearly one of the greatest composers of the 20th century. He was also in a league of his own-no other composer wrote music in his time that had anything to do with his own. He forged his own path and, it appears, few followed. He must have been a phenomenal pianist, too, to write music like this. Wow.


It is pleasant indeed to have someone be powerfully moved and excited by a piece of music that oneself finds equally powerful and exciting. Welcome to the Prokofiev fan club! The second PC is stupendous, especially that killer first movement with its monster cadenza. The 3rd concerto is merely, for me, stupefyingly beautiful. And the 1st concerto--such youthful brio and energy (and also moments of Prokofievan beauty).:tiphat:


----------



## soni (Jul 3, 2018)

Strange Magic said:


> It is pleasant indeed to have someone be powerfully moved and excited by a piece of music that oneself finds equally powerful and exciting. Welcome to the Prokofiev fan club! The second PC is stupendous, especially that killer first movement with its monster cadenza. The 3rd concerto is merely, for me, stupefyingly beautiful. And the 1st concerto--such youthful brio and energy (and also moments of Prokofievan beauty).:tiphat:


Nice to hear some love for Prokofiev's 1st too! That's a brilliant piece, although it's less immediately accessible than the 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Strange Magic said:


> It is pleasant indeed to have someone be powerfully moved and excited by a piece of music that oneself finds equally powerful and exciting. Welcome to the Prokofiev fan club! The second PC is stupendous, especially that killer first movement with its monster cadenza. The 3rd concerto is merely, for me, stupefyingly beautiful. And the 1st concerto--such youthful brio and energy (and also moments of Prokofievan beauty).:tiphat:


Yes, that cadenza was completely mind blowing. And how the brass creeps in at the end was just chilling. Honestly, the concerto is a little top heavy, but how could it not be with a first movement like that?!

Anyway, thanks for the warm welcome, I am glad to be here.  I need to spend more time with the symphonies, I only know No.1 and No.3, and more time with the piano sonatas-I should get a complete set of both. This is to say nothing of the ballets. I have the complete Romeo & Juliet but I find it intimidating; how am I ever going to listen to the whole thing? But I will soon.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

This week I returned to Vaughan Williams' Piano Concerto and was reminded how great it is....what a wonderful piece of music.

Having read parts of this thread I will soon return to the 2nd by both Bartok and Prokofiev. I have also realised that I need to get hold of Atterberg's!.....


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

flamencosketches said:


> Yes, that cadenza was completely mind blowing. And how the brass creeps in at the end was just chilling. Honestly, the concerto is a little top heavy, but how could it not be with a first movement like that?!
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the warm welcome, I am glad to be here.  I need to spend more time with the symphonies, I only know No.1 and No.3, and more time with the piano sonatas-I should get a complete set of both. This is to say nothing of the ballets. I have the complete Romeo & Juliet but I find it intimidating; how am I ever going to listen to the whole thing? But I will soon.


Besides the piano concerti, my favorite Prokofiev works I've heard are probably the violin concerti and the 5th Symphony (try Bernstein's recording of that symphony). The Three War Sonatas make for fascinating listening, but may very well be the most inaccessible music he wrote. There are moments of fleeting, haunting beauty, though. At risk of slightly derailing the thread, what are some good recordings of the Prok piano concerti- either the famous 2nd and 3rd or a complete set? I've heard Matsuev/Gergiev in No. 2 and Argerich/Dutoit in No. 3, but would like to hear some more takes on this insanely virtuosic but very substantial music.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Besides the piano concerti, my favorite Prokofiev works I've heard are probably the violin concerti and the 5th Symphony (try Bernstein's recording of that symphony). The Three War Sonatas make for fascinating listening, but may very well be the most inaccessible music he wrote. There are moments of fleeting, haunting beauty, though. At risk of slightly derailing the thread, what are some good recordings of the Prok piano concerti- either the famous 2nd and 3rd or a complete set? I've heard Matsuev/Gergiev in No. 2 and Argerich/Dutoit in No. 3, but would like to hear some more takes on this insanely virtuosic but very substantial music.


The war sonatas are the first of Prokofiev's works that I heard and liked, especially No.8. I agree about those fleeting moments, as Mandryka once wrote in another thread, there are moments in these sonatas where time stops.

As for the Prokofiev, get the Ashkenazy/Previn/London set! All of it is damn good, so far! I want to hear Argerich playing some of these.


----------



## calvinpv (Apr 20, 2015)

Szymanowski's Symphony No. 4 "Symphonie concertante", Op. 60 is basically a piano concerto in all but name. And for the life of me, I have no idea why this piece isn't in the standard concerto repertoire. It has everything you want in a piano concerto: gorgeous, sing-along melodies, rich harmonies and orchestration, and virtuosity. As far as piano concertos go, criminally underrated.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

calvinpv said:


> Szymanowski's Symphony No. 4 "Symphonie concertante", Op. 60 is basically a piano concerto in all but name. And for the life of me, I have no idea why this piece isn't in the standard concerto repertoire. It has everything you want in a piano concerto: gorgeous, sing-along melodies, rich harmonies and orchestration, and virtuosity. As far as piano concertos go, criminally underrated.


I'll have to take your word for it because I was a lot less impressed the last time I heard this work. But Szymanowski was a damn fine composer and I'll have to go back and revisit the piece with your comments at the front of my mind. I have the Karol Stryja Naxos recording with pianist Tadeusz Zmudzinski, what a name.


----------



## calvinpv (Apr 20, 2015)

flamencosketches said:


> I'll have to take your word for it because I was a lot less impressed the last time I heard this work. But Szymanowski was a damn fine composer and I'll have to go back and revisit the piece with your comments at the front of my mind. I have the Karol Stryja Naxos recording with pianist Tadeusz Zmudzinski, what a name.


I just listened to the first movement in the Stryja/Zmudzinski recording (I'll hear the other two movements in a second), but so far I'd say I prefer a lot more the Antoni Wit recording I posted. The Stryja/Zmudzinski is good in places (especially around the 4:00-6:00 mark), but it doesn't differentiate each of the sections that make up that first movement. The first movement is almost like a series of tableaux (at least, Wit makes it seem that way) with individual tempi and coloring and textures, and I feel like that doesn't come through with Stryja/Zmudzinski. Also, Zmudzinski kinda rushes that beautiful opening melody. In the Wit recording, Broja really takes his time (without overstaying his welcome) and lets each note just hang in the air and sing.

Do try the Wit recording. It's so beautiful, especially the opening of the second movement when the strings shimmer, the piano plays a rolling hocket, and the flute and violin sing that haunting melody.


----------



## Bigbang (Jun 2, 2019)

thereminBeholder said:


> I would like to experience more piano concertos, and I've listened to the harpsichord concertos by Bach, the 4 by Rachmaninov and the 2 by Moszkowski. Any recommendations from other composers?


Having read the recommendations given it seems a stretch to assume the OP was stating preferences for particular types of concertos. We have no information on how OP came upon these performances, so it would seem the OP was asking what "key" piano concertos the members like but it evolved into many aspects of all types of performances. I picked up on a few that I will revisit but I am more into composers, the "genius" behind the work. After Beethoven and Mozart, the piano concertos do not speak to me as forcefully due to lack of desire to force myself to like the piece. I have Greig/Schuman--quite a few actually...yes I can listen, and enjoy somewhat but I will never come to a place I must love it. Same goes for many other works.

I do not put Bach concertos (as OP states) in the same area of my listening as it is from the baroque era, different sounds and purpose.


----------



## rice (Mar 23, 2017)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Just discovered a new gem today- Kurt Atterberg's piano concerto.


Thanks for the recommendation! I like his music immediately! The piano concerto is exquisite. I also listened to a few of his symphonies and was equally impressed.



jim prideaux said:


> I have also realised that I need to get hold of Atterberg's!.....


Me too:lol: In fact I just ordered a bunch of his music.


----------



## Bill Cooke (May 20, 2017)

Here are some lesser known piano concertos that I just love:

Antheil #1 (slightly jazzy and "Stravinsky-esque")
Rawsthorne #1 (violent, exciting)
Martinu #4 "Incantations" (mysterious; strange and wonderful finale)
Rozsa (powerful, relentless)
Scharwenka #4 (just a grand, romantic piece with a hair-raising finale)
Saeverud (weird, playful)
Korngold (over-the-top romanticism, hugely entertaining)


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

I'll put in a shout for Hanson's concerto, especially the middle movement.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

calvinpv said:


> I just listened to the first movement in the Stryja/Zmudzinski recording (I'll hear the other two movements in a second), but so far I'd say I prefer a lot more the Antoni Wit recording I posted. The Stryja/Zmudzinski is good in places (especially around the 4:00-6:00 mark), but it doesn't differentiate each of the sections that make up that first movement. The first movement is almost like a series of tableaux (at least, Wit makes it seem that way) with individual tempi and coloring and textures, and I feel like that doesn't come through with Stryja/Zmudzinski. Also, Zmudzinski kinda rushes that beautiful opening melody. In the Wit recording, Broja really takes his time (without overstaying his welcome) and lets each note just hang in the air and sing.
> 
> Do try the Wit recording. It's so beautiful, especially the opening of the second movement when the strings shimmer, the piano plays a rolling hocket, and the flute and violin sing that haunting melody.


I will definitely try the Wit. He is one of my favorite conductors and surely the greatest in the Naxos stable, I'll hear anything he has recorded, let alone music of one of his countrymen, which is where he really excels-his Lutoslawski recordings are amazing. Thanks for the heads up! I listened to the Stryja this morning and was not exactly blown away but I did enjoy it. I would agree that the parts are not differentiated enough. It became hard to follow somewhere in the second half.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

The keyboard concertos of J.S. Bach, F. J. Haydn, W.A. Mozart, and Beethoven stand apart from all the rest, in my estimation, so I'd start with Mozart, Haydn, & Beethoven, since you've already explored Bach's Harpsichord Concertos. However, Handel's keyboard concertos have recently been recorded on a piano by Matthias Kirschnereitt, and they're terrific, enjoyable performances (if you're looking for more Baroque music--although they're not strictly "piano concertos" per se, as the Op. 4 & 7 sets were originally composed for the organ). Personally, I'd place Handel in the same rare class of "super genius" as the other four composers.

https://music.apple.com/us/album/händel-6-piano-concertos-op-4/738782198
https://www.amazon.com/Handel-Six-P...certos+matthias&qid=1580347033&s=music&sr=1-1
https://www.amazon.com/Handel-Piano.../ref=tmm_acd_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=
https://www.amazon.com/Handel-Conce...atthias&qid=1580347033&s=music&sr=1-4-catcorr

Here are four excellent Mozart Piano Concerto 'bargain' sets, played on modern instruments, to choose from (note that Alicia de Larrocha's survey isn't complete, but her phrasing and ornamentation in Mozart are as fine as anyone's):

















https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Die-K...lt+mozart&qid=1580347509&s=music&sr=1-2-fkmr2





https://www.amazon.com/Larrocha-Pla...ha+mozart+davis&qid=1580348364&s=music&sr=1-1









The complete set on YT: 



https://www.amazon.com/Murray-Perah...piano+concertos&qid=1580414630&s=music&sr=1-1

















https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-21-Pi...piano+concertos&qid=1580414685&s=music&sr=1-1

Or, if you end up liking Matthias Kirschnereitt's Handel, he's also recorded a set of Mozart Piano Concertos, which I've heard is excellent, but haven't gotten around to yet. Finally, for a more old-fashioned "romantic" set, there's a very good 1960s cycle from pianist Geza Anda and the Camerata Academica des Salzburger Mozarteums that is worth sampling. Rudolf Serkin (on Columbia), Ivan Moravec, Maria João Pires, and Clara Haskil (on Philips) are other great Mozart pianists, but none of them recorded a complete PC cycle.

As for recommendations for Haydn's 11 Piano (Harpsichord, or Organ) Concertos, I'd suggest that you look into the various recordings by Alicia de Larrocha, Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli, Ingrid Haebler, Homero Francesch, Emmanuel Ax, and perhaps Jean-Efflam Bauvouzet, Sebastian Knauer, & Philippe Entremont. Or, if the period movement interests you, as it does me, you might instead sample the Haydn Concerto recordings played on a fortepiano (harpsichord, & organ) by Christine Schornsheim, Andras Staier, and Ronald Brautigam.

De Larrocha: 



Michelangeli: 



Haebler: 



Francesch: 



Ax: 



Bavouzet: 



Knauer: 



Entremont: 




Schornsheim: 



Staier: 



Brautigam: https://bis.se/performers/brautigam-ronald/ronald-brautigam-plays-joseph-haydn-concertos

Here too are a variety of first rate Beethoven piano concerto recordings that I've very much liked over the years, to sample & choose from, if you feel so inclined:









https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Pi...iano+concertos&qid=1580347594&s=music&sr=1-15





https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Pi...ngeli+Beethoven&qid=1580347650&s=music&sr=1-7





https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Pi...thoven+4+gilels&qid=1580347730&s=music&sr=1-7





https://www.amazon.com/Mozart-Piano...er+beethoven+3&qid=1580348311&s=music&sr=1-14





https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Pi...endel+haitink+1&qid=1580348826&s=music&sr=1-5





https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Kl...ochum+beethoven&qid=1580348459&s=music&sr=1-2

Not currently available on CD: 



Not currently on You Tube: https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Pi...ncerto+3&qid=1580516220&s=dmusic&sr=8-1-fkmr0





https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07N62WDJJ/ref=dm_ws_sp_ps_dp

Historical (mono) recordings: I mention historical recordings because some listeners feel they are still the best performances in the catalogue, despite that they offer a poorer sound experience, recording-wise:

Edwin Fischer, Wilhelm Fürtwangler--no. 5: 



Edwin Fischer, Eugen Jochum--no. 4: 



Arthur Schnabel--no. 3: https://www.amazon.com/Schnabel-Bee...ethoven+piano+3&qid=1580348697&s=music&sr=1-1

In addition, pianist Annie Fischer's recording of Beethoven's Piano Concerto no. 3, with conductor Ferenc Fricsay, on DG, is another 'classic' Beethoven PC recording that is worth hearing: 



. But unfortunately it's only available within two DG box sets: (1) the Fricsay "orchestral" box set on DG: https://www.amazon.com/Ferenc-Frics...s=music&sprefix=fricsay+,classical,174&sr=1-1, and (2) the recently reissued Beethoven 2020 "Historical" set on DG: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07ZP3648L/ref=dm_ws_sp_ps_dp):.

If, on the other hand, you're intent on buying all 5 Beethoven Piano Concertos together in a boxed set, I'd recommend pianist Wilhelm Kempff's 1950s mono set with conductor Paul Van Kempen--which is a great cycle, despite the older mono sound: https://www.amazon.com/Piano-Concer...piano+concertos&qid=1580348874&s=music&sr=1-4. I'd also recommend either of Claudio Arrau's two Beethoven Piano Concerto 1-5 sets, with conductors Bernard Haitink (my preference) or Alceo Galliera: which, again, are both contained within larger box sets: The later being in Arrau's EMI ICON set:https://www.amazon.com/ICON-Claudio...ords=arrau+icon&qid=1580353559&s=music&sr=1-1, and the former within his Beethoven Piano Sonatas 1-32 set for Philips: https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Pia...haitink+philips&qid=1580353607&s=music&sr=1-2. In addition, if you don't mind that the performances were recorded late in the pianist's career--when the Arrau was in his 80s!, you might also consider Arrau's 3rd digital cycle with Sir Colin Davis & the Staatskapelle Dresden, also on Philips--where the slow movements show the pianist at his most profound in Beethoven, despite that he was no longer technically at his best in the outer movements. (For a more dazzling digital set, from a technical standpoint, I'd recommend pianist Andras Schiff's Beethoven Piano Concerto set with Haitink & the Staatksapelle Dresden: https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Pi...+schiff+haitink&qid=1580350781&s=music&sr=1-1. However, Schiff isn't as profound as Arrau in the slow movements.) Another excellent set is pianist Rudolf Serkin's live cycle from the mid-1970s, with conductor Rafael Kubelik on the Orfeo label: 



. While on period instruments, fortepianist Steve Lubin's set with the Academy of Ancient Music, led by Christopher Hogwood, is brilliantly played & illuminating: 



. As you can see, there are lots of exceptional recordings to choose from.

Otherwise, apart from the piano concertos & composers mentioned above, I'd recommend the two piano concertos each by Brahms & Chopin, Ravel's two piano concertos (for piano & piano left hand), Prokofiev's 5 piano concertos, and Shostakovich's two PCs, to start with. The following links are to a range of recordings that I've liked over the years--which you can sample & read reviews for, if you wish:









https://www.amazon.com/Ravel-Piano-...+piano+concerto&qid=1580518100&s=music&sr=1-4
Alternative issue: https://www.amazon.com/Piano-Concer...+piano+concerto&qid=1580518100&s=music&sr=1-5
Bargain sets:
https://www.amazon.com/Ravel-Comple...=ravel+cluytens&qid=1580518264&s=music&sr=1-1
https://www.amazon.com/Ravel-Mauric...+francois+ravel&qid=1580518190&s=music&sr=1-1

De Larrocha, Lawrence Foster:








De Larrocha, Leonard Slatkin: https://www.amazon.com/Ravel-Concer...+larrocha+ravel&qid=1580414201&s=music&sr=1-1





https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Rachma...os+michelangeli&qid=1580348251&s=music&sr=1-4

& here's a great historical recording: Concerto for the Left Hand, Robert Casadesus: 




https://www.amazon.com/Brahms-Piano...piano+concertos&qid=1580348141&s=music&sr=1-7
https://www.amazon.com/Brahms-Piano...iano+concertos&qid=1580348141&s=music&sr=1-17
https://www.amazon.com/Brahms-Conce...oncerto+richter&qid=1580352585&s=music&sr=1-4
https://www.amazon.com/Brahms-Piano...+rudolf+serkin&qid=1580926065&s=music&sr=1-10
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01L0SRMFG/ref=dm_ws_sp_ps_dp









https://www.amazon.com/Chopin-Pno-Ctos-Nos-Vasary/dp/B00004VEQ9





https://www.amazon.com/Chopin-Conce...ollini+piano+concerto+1&qid=1580349750&sr=8-1





https://www.amazon.com/Chopin-André...+gilels+piano+concertos&qid=1580349722&sr=8-2

https://www.amazon.com/Chopin-Piano...ano+concertos+1-5&qid=1580349672&sr=8-2-fkmr1
https://www.amazon.com/Originals-Ch...ncerto+zimerman&qid=1580518844&s=music&sr=1-2





https://www.amazon.com/Chopin-Conce...erto+1+czerny+stefanska&qid=1580349862&sr=8-3

https://www.amazon.com/Chopin-Conce...ano+concerto+2&qid=1580353988&s=music&sr=1-19





https://www.amazon.com/Clara-Haskil...+2+clara+haskil&qid=1580354059&s=music&sr=1-1














https://www.amazon.com/Prokofiev-Pi...certo+5+richter&qid=1580349486&s=music&sr=1-3
https://www.amazon.com/Prokofiev-Pi...o+concertos+1-5&qid=1580349554&s=music&sr=1-4





https://www.amazon.com/Shostakovich...ertos+1-5&qid=1580349628&s=music&sr=8-1-fkmr0

As for other modern & contemporary piano concertos, if you're curious, you might have a listen to Finnish composer Einojuhani Rautavaara's Piano Concertos--especially No. 2, & his 1998 Piano Concerto No.3 "Gift of Dreams", which pianist Vladimir Ashkenazy commissioned and recorded: 



.

Rautavaara, Piano Concerto No. 2: 




Einar Englund, who's a relatively recent discovery for me, is another modern Finnish composer that wrote interesting piano concertos:










There's also a fascinating Piano Concerto, Op. 44, from the Norwegian composer Fartein Valen (whose music pianist Glenn Gould greatly admired): 




and a fine contemporary piano concerto from the Danish composer, Poul Ruders: 




If you're feeling more adventurous, you might have a listen to contemporary Danish composer Per Nørgård's 1996 "Concerto in due tempi", which is a piano concerto: 



.

Plus, Finnish composer Magnus Lindberg's Piano Concerto no. 1: 




I'd also recommend Bohuslav Martinu's five piano concertos, and Witold Lutoslawski's single concerto, among other 20th century piano concertos:

Bohuslav Martinu, 5 Piano Concertos: 



, including his Piano Concerto No. 4 "Incantations", which is a fascinating work: 




Witold Lutoslawski, Piano Concerto (1987): 




Of course, you'll eventually want to explore the rest of the standard (or 'war horse') piano concerto repertory, as well--such as Tchaikovsky's Piano Concerto No. 1, along with the Schumann and Grieg piano concertos (which often come coupled together on recordings); as well as Mendelssohn's two piano concertos, Liszt's two piano concertos (



), Bartok's three piano concertos, and Rachmaninov's four piano concertos (& Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini), etc. (If you'd like some further suggestions of recordings for these works, just ask, I'd be happy to give more recommendations.)

You should be able to listen to most, if not all, of the above suggestions on You Tube or Spotify. But don't try to do it all at once. Take your time, & go slowly. I didn't mean to bombard you with a wall of suggestions, but rather to provide a substantial & fairly comprehensive list to explore over time (months or possibly years), at your leisure. And yes, it is important to hear first rate recordings, since not all musicians are created equal, and I've personally found that it can make a significant difference in how listeners respond to, perceive, & understand a piece of music.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

I've also been really enjoying Prokofiev Piano Concerto No. 2 (in G Minor Opus 16) recently after acquiring a recording of it from 1966, originally RCA Red Label: John Browning with Leinsdorf/Boston SO. I have heard other recordings of this piece here and there on the radio, but Browning's reading impresses me to no end. (I'm a huge fan of John Browning and had the great good fortune of getting to know him in person back in the 70s -- more on that in another post.)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Did anyone mention Nikolai Medtner's piano concertos?


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

If you would like a video walkthrough for Mozart's 24th Piano Concerto, I have one here:

http://somethingclassical.blogspot.com/p/mozart-piano-concerto-24.html


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

seitzpf said:


> I've also been really enjoying Prokofiev Piano Concerto No. 2 (in G Minor Opus 16) recently after acquiring a recording of it from 1966, originally RCA Red Label: John Browning with Leinsdorf/Boston SO. I have heard other recordings of this piece here and there on the radio, but Browning's reading impresses me to no end. (I'm a huge fan of John Browning and had the great good fortune of getting to know him in person back in the 70s -- more on that in another post.)


Here try this one on for size , a magnificent performance of the piece by Denis Kozhukin, young pianist from Ukraine I was able to witness back in 2010 https://www.rtbf.be/auvio/detail_qu...n-finale-concerto-n-2-de-prokofiev?id=2100544 
I like the recording by Alexander Toradze


----------

